# Colorful Colorado...



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

People shouting, "howdy Neighbor!"
All right, enough of that. Mateo here just saying hello to all the fellow shredding folk. I am still very new to using forums including this one, but I will catch on soon enough. The past Four years I was residing in Steamboat Springs. Now I am on the Front Range-not exactly where I want to be:thumbsdown:
I am going to make the best of it though. I have got a voucher for a 2for1 rocky Mtn. super pass that is going to come in handy. Plus I will be going to steamboat a lot....Shit yea!


----------

